# صدق او لا تصدق



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

الغش بالمحمول

 هناك طريقة فى الغش أصبحت كثيرة التداول بين الطلاب وهى استخدام التليفون المحمول فى الغش وهذه من أسهل الطرق وأضمنها لأنه يصعب كشفها وهذه الطريقة تتم بوضع السماعة اليدوية فى الأذن وإخفاء الجهاز المحمول فى الملابس دون أن يراه أحد وضبط الجهاز على الفتح التلقائى عند استقبال أى اتصال وبعد ذلك تقرأ السؤال بصوت مرتفع قليلا ليمعه المتصل ثم يقوم بإملاء الإجابة النموذجية عليها دون أن يسمعه أحد.


----------



## moussa30000 (25 يناير 2007)

جميل الطريقه دى هجربها ههههههههههههههه:yaka:


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

moussa30000 قال:


> جميل الطريقه دى هجربها ههههههههههههههه:yaka:



مانا جايبهاعشان نعرف نغش هههههههههههههه


----------



## diana (25 يناير 2007)

ابونا مرة قال اوعى حد يغش وقاللنا كمان  ان (3درجات من ايد ربنا احسن من10 درجات من ايد الشيطان):yaka:


----------



## monlove (26 يناير 2007)

diana قال:


> ابونا مرة قال اوعى حد يغش وقاللنا كمان  ان (3درجات من ايد ربنا احسن من10 درجات من ايد الشيطان):yaka:



اكيد طبعا وشكرا علي مشاركتك الجميلة دي


----------



## أميرة السماء (26 يناير 2007)

موضــوع فــن ..

بس على فكـرة ترى الغـش حرام ويوقع صاحبــه في النار ..

وهذي الطريقة سهل اكتشافها من قبل المراقبيــن يا زعـم ..


----------



## missorang2006 (29 يناير 2007)

*لا احنا لسا بالمدرسة ببعتول الاسئلة على البلوتوث
بس اانا نشكر الله لا بغش ولا بغشش لانه بالنسبة الي
اذا كذبت على الاستاز انه دي اجابتي الرب شافتي انها مش اجابتي *


----------



## ابو البراء السلفى (31 يناير 2007)

فكرة خايبة السماعة هاتشاف


----------



## ابو البراء السلفى (31 يناير 2007)

خد بالك الغش حرام يا ابونا ولا اييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سمسمة (31 يناير 2007)

*صدق ولا بد ان تصدق*

طبعا دة مش طبعنا ومش مبادئنا اللى عشنا عليها طلاما عملت اللى عليك وذكرت بس فى ظلم فى التصحيح فى ربنا يخدلنا حقنا بس طلما انت اخت حقك بأيدك يبقى خلاص


----------



## jesus mon pere (31 يناير 2007)

هى الفكره جديده
تستحق التجربه بس
لو اتمسكت هبلغ عنك يا
mon love


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

jesus mon pere قال:


> هى الفكره جديده
> تستحق التجربه بس
> لو اتمسكت هبلغ عنك يا
> mon love



هو انا بقولك جربها انا بقولك صدق او لا تصدق
وجربها وهتتمسك متخفش
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

يخسارة ممنوع الدخول با موبايل عندنا في الكلية يلا هغش من البنت الي قدامي في البنش او الولد الي ورايي ههههههههههه وااولكم حرام


----------



## merola (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

هههههههههههههه الواحد دلوقتى يجيت 100 % بكل سهووووووووووووولة


----------



## monlove (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



merola قال:


> هههههههههههههه الواحد دلوقتى يجيت 100 % بكل سهووووووووووووولة



صدقيني صعب وانا اعرف ناس معايا في الكلية اتعملهم محاضر غش وطرد 
وانتي شكلك انسانة محترمة نصيحة مني 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## emy (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

_حلوه الطريقه دى بس انا بخاف يا اخويا اغش_
_شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع_​


----------



## ™BeCkHaM (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

انا ليا قاعدة في الحياة من غششني حرفا صرت لة عبدا
ههههههههههههههههه
لا انا بهزر الغش حرام طبعا


----------



## monlove (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

*لا واضح اني في حالة زمه كبيرة جدا جدا 
في المنتدي 
خلوا بالكم الغش حلال مية في المية 
لسة جايب المعاهدة حالا مش الشيطان
هههههههههههههههههههههه
اوعي حد يصدق *


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

اقلك حاجة انت خير ما عملت وقلت على الطريقة ده  
عارف ليه عشان انا مدرسة و ح اكشف الطريقة ده في الامتحان


----------



## christin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

*شفت اهو طلع في مدرس وقلتله الطريقه
ههههههههه*


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



gift قال:


> اقلك حاجة انت خير ما عملت وقلت على الطريقة ده
> عارف ليه عشان انا مدرسة و ح اكشف الطريقة ده في الامتحان


*
اتفضلوا عايز تبيع نص عمرك بيع عمرك كلة 
طلعت فية جسوسة في المنتدي مدرسة 
ههههههههههههههه
انا بهزر وجربي بس خليكي حنينة علي الطلبة *


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

ههههههههههههههههههه
ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالام 
احسن كدة ولا تعب ولا مذكرة ​


----------



## monlove (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



koka_jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالام
> احسن كدة ولا تعب ولا مذكرة ​



*متقولش كدة ياراجل عيب انت صغير علي الكلام دة
بيني وبينك 
خلي بالك في مدرسة انت مش شايف ولا ايةن *


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

*هههههههههههههههههه

فكرة جميلة بس خسارة اتكشفت

ربنا يدينا الامانة فى حياتنا الروحية و العملية

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## muheb (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

ههههههههه طريقة جميلية


----------



## monlove (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فكرة جميلة بس خسارة اتكشفت
> 
> ...


*
انت زعلان اني هي انكشفت 
كل خدعه انت بخير*


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

*انا كنت دايما بقول يارب انا مش هغش بس 

على شرط انت تفكرنى بالى مذكراة  وكان

دايما ربنا بيفكرنى ومش بس كدا كمان 

كنت بطلب منة تقديرات وكنت بالفعل بخدها


الرب يتمجد معاك ومتستسلمش لامور 


الشيطان مهما ان كانت جميلة وسهلة ​*


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> *انا كنت دايما بقول يارب انا مش هغش بس
> 
> على شرط انت تفكرنى بالى مذكراة  وكان
> 
> ...



صح وبحب اضيف الي بيغش ما بغش غير نفسه وبس  لانه الامتحان هو امتحان للمعلومات يلي الواحد بيعرفا واللي بيغش بيكون عبيغش نفسه بالاول


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

فضحتنى يا مون لاف 
يا بنى المنتدى مليان جواسيس والى بنعمله في المدرسين حيطلع علينا حيطلع علينا هههههههههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*

ثبت بالدراسات العلميه المعمليه الفذه  .. ان استعمال عده موبايل من النوع المسمى نوكيا .. هو الحل الامثل  للحصول على الدرجات النهائيه ...

ويا حبذا لو كانت 3 310      .. تبقى ناجح ناجح


----------



## monlove (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



جيلان قال:


> فضحتنى يا مون لاف
> يا بنى المنتدى مليان جواسيس والى بنعمله في المدرسين حيطلع علينا حيطلع علينا هههههههههههههههههههه:t32:



مانا خد باللي بس بعد فوات الاوان علي العموم
كفاية راسي وجعتني حرام كدة 
انا مستهلش كل دة
:giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## monlove (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صدق او لا تصدق*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ثبت بالدراسات العلميه المعمليه الفذه  .. ان استعمال عده موبايل من النوع المسمى نوكيا .. هو الحل الامثل  للحصول على الدرجات النهائيه ...
> 
> ويا حبذا لو كانت 3 310      .. تبقى ناجح ناجح


*
لالالالالالالالالا
متقولش كدة يعني اية نوكيا اللي بتساعد في الغش 
دة كلام دة اسلوب مش عيب 
رد مش عيب 





امال السامسونج مش بيساعد هه 
حتي ولو كان c100*


----------

